# Our Thanks to Richard and Mary



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We have just got back from The Newark Show, the MHF field hosted by Richard and Mary.

Richard and Mary were some of the first MHFers we met and have been great friends ever since. They have worked hard and are always very thorough rally marshalls.

Sadly, due to Richards ongoing foot problem they announced earlier this year Newark was to be their last event for a while.

So many thanks Richard and Mary for all your hard work (and please reconsider    )

stew


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Must add my thanks for all your hard work.
Sue


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Us too. Always a pleasure to meet you. Hope everything goes well for Richard and his foot and you will both be back soon. We shall miss you.  

Very best wishes
Chris & Gordon xx


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mary and Richard! Sorry we couldn't be with you at Newark. Other things happening!  


Totally agree with all the above sentiments. Most of the Rally Staff make it easy for newer ralliers to settle in, none more so than Richard and Mary. So, from AuntieSandra and me, it's a big thank you for your efforts and we look forward to meeting you at future rallies.


Richard... good luck with your op! :wink:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Will add our thanks too, only met a couple of times and didn't make Newark this time but thanks again for all hard work and effort you put in each time. 

Good luck with the foot!!

Mandy


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Our Thanks to Richard and Mary.*

Thanks for all the hard work you've done over the years. It has been really appreciated.

We were lucky enough to make the Newark show, which in itself was not up to much, but you both made the weekend a very pleasant one for us and all concerned.

Good luck Richard with your forth-coming op. we hope all goes well and look forward to meeting you out and about in a field with your feet up.

Love & Best Wishes to you both,

Linda & Mike. xxx


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Just like to add our Thanks to you both for your help and friendly welcomes, hope the op goes OK for Richard because he's deadly on that scooter of his :lol:

R = reverse F = Forward or is it the other way round :? 

Chris & Pam


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd like to add my thanks as well. Have met Richard and Mary a number of times over the past 2 years at Rallies. A fantastic couple who are always on hand to help, offer advise or a chat and a cup of tea. You'll be missed.

Alan


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes thanks from us too - we have been on a couple of your rallies - superb - very well done. Best wishes for your future op Richard.
Andrea & Bob


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks from us also.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

all the best met for the first time at newark hope your back out again soon ,
lovely couple made the rally so easy , even if some of the quiz pictionary were'nt, what was that "we didn't do it - - - - - "???


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well I also will be very sad to see them retire from a role that seems to be made for them 

Being a member of the rally team isn't all T and Biscuits  it is a case of being out in all weathers with a smile on your face and a welcome. It is hard work, lots of it unseen and in the background or prior to the event, especially with the big show rallies with measuring and pegging out going on etc. With the problems Richard has been having it is amazing they have carried on this long and finished off 2010 rally season tbh

I just hope that Richard's op on his foot has positive results and we see them back in 2011 refreshed and ready to go again 

Thanks R&M for all the hard work you have put in over the years as it has been much appreciated by me


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

...................and from Badger & Jenny........thanks you two, fun as always. Get well soon.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Big thanks from us too Richard & Mary. Always a pleasure to chat to you both when we have met in the past.
Best of luck with your op and hope to see you both fighting fit soon.


Trevor & Julie


----------



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thanks to Richard & Mary for a great weekend at newark*

Thanks to Richard and Mary for a great weekend and of course the beers and hospitality !!

Ok Newark was a quieter than normal event but those who attended were a great bunch and a good time was had by all !!

The quiz was a success. Thanks to Suzanne and Tony for putting it together (SuzTon) And all those who took part.

There were two winners who were Jezport and (would you believe) Richard & Mary. As there was only one bottle of wine for the winner: an honest draw took place and fair play - you'll all be pleased to know that Richard & Mary were the winners !!

However, we will be pleased to buy you, Jezport, a drink at our next show - you going to Lincoln ?

We hope Richard's operation is a huge success and we are sure we will see you both very soon.

Ron & Jeanette (RonCab)


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

What a small but brilliant rally to end our marshalling era on, we really enjoyed the weekend it was mega fun.

Thank you to everyone for making this weekend a big success it was much appreciated.

Must admit winning the quiz helped as Mary likes chenet   (sorry Jezport) but many thanks to Suzanne & Tony for organising it.

Thank you all for your kind words will keep you posted on how Richards operation turns out.

Happy motoring

Hope to see you all soon

Regards

Richard & Mary


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

We'd also like to thank Richard and Mary who made us both very welcome on our first rally with MHF. A very enjoyable weekend hope to see you all again. Terry and Jackie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*RichardandMary*

 DITTO!!

WE hope you are well Richard and Mary and thank you for all your hard work and support at the MHF events. Do hope you have some good news regarding your foot.

Catch up with you both sometime soon we hope,
Our love
J & T
Sundial


----------

